# Please vote for my video :)



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My hubby today sent me a link to the Country Music Television in Canada, that is an online Karaoke contest - Karaoke Cyber-Star.

It turns out they never had any Toronto auditions  But thankfully Hubby found the link to audition online  Please excuse the sound, it is not the greatest and I do mess up on parts 

I would love to have the opportunity to fly to Calgary to compete with the top 10 finalists! My video can be found under the name hcortez, Whitby ON.

http://www.cmt.ca/kstar/CyberStarVote.aspx

Your support would mean a lot 

As a 32 yr old mother of two, I firmly believe we need to follow our dreams, as it is NEVER too late to follow them. I am loving this journey and looking forward to seeing how it continues to unfold. Please vote for me if you do like the video.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

We voted, hope u win...
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank You Elayne !!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I voted, and voted and voted!!
You sound great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Done! How often can we vote? Helen you are so brave and my role model.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Girl....you can SING! I put in 5 or so votes for you and I'll pop back in later and leave some more.  Best of luck! You better let us know if you make it on so we can watch..

XO~


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Ladies!! Wow that is so nice  Apparently you can sit there and submit votes over and over.... But they will pic the finalists with the top votes to go and compete in Calgary. I'll keep my fingers crossed and big hugs to all of you - your support means so much


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I voted, and you have a beautiful voice. Good luck!!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck, my girlfriend tried the online auditions last year but didn't make it. She did make it this year in PEI and will be on Oct 8th. I will go vote for you now...good luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You have a beautiful voice. I must have voted twenty times and I will come back to vote some more. 

Good luck.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Helen, best of luck. I just voted a few times in a row cause you sing well and are SO adorable on top of that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted! Great job and so brave!!! My DH is a karaoke madman, even has his own set-up.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Helen~ After I voted yesterday I sent the link to my DD, DS and DDIL. My DD called awhile ago to tell me that when she was listening to it, my 5 yr. old DGD came in and asked her if that was Ariel (of Little Mermaid fame) singing.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you!!!! That means so much 

Leslie, OMG I LOVE "The Little Mermaid"!! Thank your DGD for her kind words - wow to be compared to her is really a compliment - Thank you 

Michele, can your hubby send some pointers on how people record clear recordings? I use my Mac Laptop and I attached a camrecorder to it, but the sound was from the built-in mic. Not very good quality. I have no clue how to get a good recording


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You got my vote! Good luck!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You got my vote, good luck.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Keep following those dreams!!
I voted and will pop back in to vote more.
Good luck !!


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

You've got a great voice! Really enjoyed your audition tape and voted several times. Will go back and vote again. Sure hope you make it to Calgary. You certainly deserve to be picked!! Good Luck.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck! I voted several times, too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone - that means a lot! I will continue to keep my fingers crossed  Big hugs to all of you and belly rubs for all those lovely furry babies  :grouphug:

And thank you for the repeat votes, they all add up


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Helen, I voted (many times) and you were great! I hope you win!! Best of luck!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Marie! That means a lot.  Big hugs to you!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I wanted to thank everyone for voting for me, and today is the last day to vote on the video! The winners will be announced live on CMT's Karaoke Idol show on October 15th - so we will have to wait and see. Many more people have now added their videos and I am now on the bottom of the 13th page. 

Here is the link:
http://www.cmt.ca/kstar/CyberStarVote.aspx

Even if nothing comes from this, all I know that all the support is what means the most and I thank you for it


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I voted a few more times. Good luck!!!!
Gina


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

We voted.....Good Luck!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you very much. Contest is closed and will have to wait and watch tommorrow nights episode to see who is going to compete. Regardless I want to thank everyone for their support!


----------

